# 20 y/o virgin. Rate me on both psl and normie scale



## Phonesex (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## bobs_pls (Feb 18, 2019)

looking good buddy
you're a virgin... so are you autistic? or larping?
OR MAYBE you're cucked by Christianity? D


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Feb 18, 2019)

You look very, very, very aspie


----------



## Phonesex (Feb 18, 2019)

I am autistic. Diagnosed assburger when i was 6 years old and was put in special education where I didn't learn anything. Things like reading, math, physics, foreign languages i learned it all by myself. I am possibly the most AT person on the planet not only because of autism, but also because of zero social stimulation through my whole life


----------



## Time Travel (Feb 18, 2019)

Why does everyone look like @StudyHacks nowadays.


----------



## Phonesex (Feb 18, 2019)

battlefieldincel said:


> You look very, very, very aspie


I know. I have this thousand yard stare that autists always have.


----------



## VST (Feb 18, 2019)

battlefieldincel said:


> You look very, very, very aspie


1000 sperg stare


----------



## Pex1992 (Feb 18, 2019)

Sorry bro i mog u
Ur psl rating is 3 ur irl rating is 2 hahahahahahah


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Feb 18, 2019)

Phonesex said:


> I am autistic.


There is your problem then boyo


----------



## Phonesex (Feb 18, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> *1992*



Just go ahead and kill yourself. Your life is over anyways.


----------



## HorseFace (Feb 18, 2019)

You look odd but still preety gl


----------



## StoicSperg (Feb 18, 2019)

Holy shit someone whom looks more autistic than me. Impressive.


----------



## Kenma (Feb 18, 2019)

Face is 5/10


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Feb 18, 2019)

Face is ok. The big flaws are eyes. Too distant from each other


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 18, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> Sorry bro i mog u
> Ur psl rating is 3 ur irl rating is 2 hahahahahahah


You're joking?


----------



## fobos (Feb 18, 2019)

slayer tbh


----------



## Pex1992 (Feb 18, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> You're joking?


Hahahah use ur brain to find tht man lol


----------



## dogtown (Feb 18, 2019)

Masc lower third. 

Lose weight and it would be even better. 

4.5 psl or 5.6irl 

With with weight loss possible 5psl


dogtown said:


> Masc lower third.
> 
> Lose weight and it would be even better.
> 
> ...



On a closer inspection tbh I think you well above average.

5psl or 6.25 IRL


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Feb 18, 2019)

battlefieldincel said:


> You look very, very, very aspie


Its the eye area.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 18, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> Hahahah use ur brain to find tht man lol


I asked just to be sure.


----------



## androidcel (Feb 18, 2019)

mogs me


----------



## Pex1992 (Feb 18, 2019)

D


TRUE_CEL said:


> I asked just to be sure.


Dude go to ' rate my friend 'thread where we were moments before


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 18, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> D
> 
> Dude go to ' rate my friend 'thread where we were moments before


I know you're making fun of the members on here by saying PSL 3 but I thought maybe you were serious now.


----------



## Pex1992 (Feb 18, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> I know you're making fun of the members on here by saying PSL 3 but I thought maybe you were serious now.


No i was just kidding did u see what i wrote on that thread where we were moments before ...i want to clear the misconceptoons see it


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 18, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> No i was just kidding did u see what i wrote on that thread where we were moments before ...i want to clear the misconceptoons see it


I will check it out soon. Ok?


----------



## Pex1992 (Feb 18, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> I will check it out soon. Ok?


Okkk


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Feb 18, 2019)

Your eye area fucks you over. It makes you look weird. I'd say you're a 5.5 psl and 7.5 irl. Also, try a different hairstyle. That one looks weird. You try letting the top grow longer so you can get a combover instead of bangs.


----------



## DarknLost (Feb 18, 2019)

Phonesex said:


> I am autistic. Diagnosed assburger when i was 6 years old and was put in special education where I didn't learn anything. Things like reading, math, physics, foreign languages i learned it all by myself. I am possibly the most AT person on the planet not only because of autism, but also because of zero social stimulation through my whole life



I feel you


----------



## Jaded (Feb 18, 2019)

No offence but you look like the human embodiment of Asperger’s syndrome. 4/10


----------



## Kenma (Feb 18, 2019)

Initially thought there's something wrong with your eyes, but they're alright
It's actually your eyebrows


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Feb 18, 2019)

TurboAutist45 said:


> Its the eye area.


Yes.


Kenma said:


> Initially thought there's something wrong with your eyes, but they're alright
> It's actually your eyebrows
> View attachment 21691


Still looks aspie


----------



## Phonesex (Feb 18, 2019)

Thanks for the input, guys. I need to looksmax hard to get as good looking as possible because looks are the only thing that can get me through in life being so insanely at and having no social circle etc. Here is another picture that is almost identical to the last in my first post, but with a better angle/lightning so my face doesn't look more assymetrical than it already is.

A lot of you are pointing out the eye area (in my opinion my eyes are too far set, asymmetrical, not the same size, need whiter sclera + better shape) and thats unfortunate since thats an area that can only be improved through surgery. 

Lets get some more opinions. Don't be afraid to list my flaws.


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Feb 18, 2019)

You have good bone structure, lose some fat.


----------



## Phonesex (Feb 18, 2019)

Kenma said:


> Initially thought there's something wrong with your eyes, but they're alright
> It's actually your eyebrows



What do you mean by that excatly? I do pluck my brows with various degrees of success though


----------



## Pex1992 (Feb 18, 2019)

HorseFace said:


> You look odd but still preety gl


Horse face do u have id on girls ask guys


----------



## Sc22 (Feb 18, 2019)

Post profile pic


----------



## HorseFace (Feb 18, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> Horse face do u have id on girls ask guys



No, why?


----------



## Pex1992 (Feb 18, 2019)

HorseFace said:


> No, why?


Nothing saw a guy with that id


----------



## NormieKilla (Feb 19, 2019)

You look pretty odd and creepy.

But you ain't bad looking at all.

I think you should also smile more.

7 irl


----------



## Coping (Feb 19, 2019)

Your eyes are extremely positively tilted and it makes them look weird plus eye brows as well, this is why slight positive canthal tilt is ideal too much like this and it ruins it. You look pretty good tho PSL 5-5.5


----------



## Esteban (Feb 21, 2019)

Features of a 7 harmony of a 2 probably a 5/10.


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Feb 21, 2019)

look kinda comincal, like a wannabe chad


----------



## RichardSpencel (Feb 21, 2019)

Maybe the most autistic face I've seen on here.


----------



## Phonesex (Mar 8, 2019)

RichardSpencel said:


> Maybe the most autistic face I've seen on here.


Being the most autistic looking poster on an incel site is quite an achievement tbh. Finally something I can be proud of ?


----------



## kobecel (Mar 8, 2019)

over


----------



## Nibba (Mar 8, 2019)

Esteban said:


> Features of a 7 harmony of a 2 probably a 5/10.


@Esteban1997 y u steal his name


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Mar 8, 2019)

Esteban said:


> Features of a 7 harmony of a 2 probably a 5/10.


why are u larping as looksmax.org's chaddest chad?


----------



## Nibba (Mar 8, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> why are u larping as looksmax.org's chaddest chad?


He was here a month before Esteban my question was directed at our Esteban


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Mar 8, 2019)

Average


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Mar 8, 2019)

Nibba said:


> He was here a month before Esteban my question was directed at our Esteban


hes still a copy. therss only one esteban in my heart


----------



## Esteban1997 (Mar 8, 2019)

Nibba said:


> @Esteban1997 y u steal his name


I paid him shhh


----------



## Nibba (Mar 8, 2019)

Esteban1997 said:


> I paid him shhh


Lol


----------



## Limerencel (Mar 8, 2019)

5.5 PSL. Your eyes are asymentrical.
I'm sure you could probably still get the lay if you tried.


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 8, 2019)

fobos said:


> slayer tbh


----------



## The Dude Abides (Mar 8, 2019)

go talk to girls op tbh


----------



## Phonesex (Apr 1, 2019)

rate me i have wasted my life i will only get uglier and my skin acne gets worse every year despite trying every remedy


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 1, 2019)

Weirdest eye area ever 

See boys don’t you ever mix with alpinid cunts


----------



## HereForReasons (Apr 1, 2019)

Chadboi28


----------



## Phonesex (Apr 1, 2019)

life wasted 21 year old virgin manchild with autism


----------



## Deleted member 1139 (Apr 2, 2019)

Phonesex said:


> View attachment 36175
> 
> life wasted 21 year old virgin manchild with autism


Your jaw is also very asymmetric, it is over.


----------



## JellyBelly (Apr 2, 2019)

You look like hannibal lecter but without bones


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 2, 2019)

The Dude Abides said:


> go talk to girls op tbh


I thought you came back


----------

